# nikon d700 color and exposure jpg vs raw ,issue



## mantra (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi
i have always shoot canon 5d mark3 and 2

well i have taken some photos with a nikon d700 , the jpg looks great but the raw file the lacks of the colors and looks really very flat

is there a way to import raw + jpg and have both on lightroom , and have both side by side on my monitor?
in short they look better in the jpg then raw files
i have used bridge cc to compare them , but i would like to do it in lightroom

i have everything calibrated , at the beginning i was not happy about canon colors compared to canon digital professional , but after i was able to get the same beautiful color in lightroom 

now i have this problem in lightroom , i know about camera calibration and the profiles


i have photoshop cc 6.7 and the last version of lightroom v5

thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 23, 2016)

In the Lightroom Preferences - General tab, check 'Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos'. Then for photos already imported, go to the folder in Lightroom, right-click on it and choose 'Synchronize Folder'.


----------



## mantra (Oct 23, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> In the Lightroom Preferences - General tab, check 'Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos'. Then for photos already imported, go to the folder in Lightroom, right-click on it and choose 'Synchronize Folder'.


hi
thanks
and i can i compare them ,have you found that some jpg looks better then raw file via acr?
under acr even with the standard profile or other nikon profile they look flat , lacks of contrast and colors
i'm under windows ,i have bridge photoshop and lightroom cc , are there some free tool (program) to compare side by side ?

thanks again


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 23, 2016)

It's normal that raw files look 'flatter' than the jpegs. Raw files still need to be edited (that is why you shoot raw in the first place), jpegs have already been edited by the camera software. 

You can compare them side by side in Lightroom in the library module, but not while you edit the raw file in the develop module. If you have a second monitor, you can compare them on the secondary screen in Lightroom (also while you edit the raw file). The secondary screen can also be used as a second window on your main screen, but that is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll add one other this to what Johan has already said. The JPEG was shot and processed in the camera with one of the in camera Picture Controls.  Adobe has to reverse engineer each of these Picture controls to mimic the appearance of the SOOC JPEG. In addition to those, LR provides their own camera profile called "Adobe Standard".  This is the Default camera profile for all RAW images unless you change it at import. You can choose a camera profile in the Camera Calibration Panel to mimic the Nikon Picture Control used to create the JPEG and the NEF will come closer to matching the SOOC JPEG.


----------



## mantra (Oct 23, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I'll add one other this to what Johan has already said. The JPEG was shot and processed in the camera with one of the in camera Picture Controls.  Adobe has to reverse engineer each of these Picture controls to mimic the appearance of the SOOC JPEG. In addition to those, LR provides their own camera profile called "Adobe Standard".  This is the Default camera profile for all RAW images unless you change it at import. You can choose a camera profile in the Camera Calibration Panel to mimic the Nikon Picture Control used to create the JPEG and the NEF will come closer to matching the SOOC JPEG.


hi 
yes i know , but with canon i had always rich raw file with adobe , maybe i guess i should edit colors in camera calibration



JohanElzenga said:


> It's normal that raw files look 'flatter' than the jpegs. Raw files still need to be edited (that is why you shoot raw in the first place), jpegs have already been edited by the camera software.
> 
> You can compare them side by side in Lightroom in the library module, but not while you edit the raw file in the develop module. If you have a second monitor, you can compare them on the secondary screen in Lightroom (also while you edit the raw file). The secondary screen can also be used as a second window on your main screen, but that is a bit of a hassle.


thanks 
i 'm going to do it right now, but just like i said i was happy after years  with canon
i guess i have to tweak nikon camera calibration better , some hours ago i did a test with a macbeth chart ,and the color are 100% perfect
thanks


----------

